

How Will You Measure Your Life? (2010) - sergeant3
https://hbr.org/2010/07/how-will-you-measure-your-life

======
cphuntington97
Brilliant piece; thanks for posting it again so many years later. It's as
relevant as ever.

------
madaxe_again
This article neither asks that question nor answers it.

It just espouses a simplistic "Stick to your principals! Have a plan! Work
hard! Spend your time wisely!" set of life values - which aren't bad in and of
themselves but are pretty bland advice.

Personally, I won't measure my life because in order to do so it must be over,
and I will at that point be dead.

------
ranman
I read this back in 2012. I thought some of the advice was suspect since it
was faith based but overall a lot of the ideas are pretty good practices to
undertake. They've served me well in the past few years. I think the idea of
helping someone new everyday is a pretty good idea that is mutually beneficial
to everyone involved.

------
phkahler
When Intel went for the "bottom of the market" with Celeron I don't think they
went far enough down and now ARM has become a serious threat.

------
sararschreiber
good book, but somewhat confused why it would be particularly relevant now?!

~~~
AznHisoka
isn't this relevant everyday?

------
Chinjut
For what it's worth, this article is from 2010. (How does one indicate that
this should be added to the title? Does one do it through a comment like so,
or is there a separate button to click somewhere?)

~~~
dang
A comment in the thread, or an email to hn@ycombinator.com if you want to be
sure we know about it.

